# Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer



## Forellenudo (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Boardis
Ich weiß nicht wer den Bericht gestern im ersten Program gesehen hat,aber mich hat es schockiert,es wurde ein Bericht gesendet über das Angel auf Wolsbarsch in Tansania,dort sind jeden Tag unglaubliche 50.000 Fischer auf dem Meer um auf Wolfsbarsche zu Angeln,die dann auf dem Fischmarkt versteigert werden und sofort zur Fischfabrik gefahren werden,die Arbeiter sind im Akkord am Filetieren und bekommen umgerechnet gerade mal 2 Euro dafür,die Filets werden dann sofort nach Europa geflogen und dort als Victoria Barsch verkauft,aber was mich an der ganzen Sache schockiert hat,war die Tatsache das die Fischabfälle wie Kopf und Gräten hinter der Fabrik einfach aufgeschüttet wurden,so eine art Fischdeponie,und die Einwohner haben mittlerweile ihre Häuser um die Fischabfälle gebaut weil sie davon leben müssen,sie selber können sich so einen Frischen Barsch auf dem Markt nicht leisten,das ist den reichen vorbehalten,wie sagte der Reporter so treffend: Die Filets für die Europäer,und die Gräten für die Einwohner #d


----------



## Allroundangler (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Ich habs auch gesehen nur nicht ganz.....
Was ich aber noch schlimmer finde ist dass viele von den ehemals im Victoriasee heimischen Barscharten unwiederbringlich verschwunden sind :v


----------



## Timmy (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Habs auch gesehen.
  Da vergeht einem gründlich die Lust auf Viktoriaseebarsch!


----------



## Lupus (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Ja ja leider ein altbekanntes Spiel!!!!!!! #q 
Leider leben wir alle von der Armut Anderer!  #t Bananen, Turnschuhe, Kaffee  vielleicht auch unser teures Tackle.  #d 
Von armen Schweinen für n paar Cent zusammengeschraubt und dann für teures an uns verkauft! 
Verdienen tun da, wie immer, nur die Leute die eh schon mehr Geld haben als sie ausgeben können! :r  
Leider ist unser System so aufgebaut und ich hab nicht mal nen blassen Schimmer wie man das ändern könnte!!! #c  #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Dabei könnte man daraus besten Fischfond machen und sicher auch noch gewinnbriongen verkaufen.
Mir als Koch tut so ne Verschwendung weh:-(


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Im Übrigen auch fischereibiologisch hoch problematisch. Wenn ich das richtig erinnere haben die Nilbarsche derweil über 20 andere Arten ausgerottet.


----------



## HD4ever (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei könnte man daraus besten Fischfond machen und sicher auch noch gewinnbriongen verkaufen.
> Mir als Koch tut so ne Verschwendung weh:-(


  "Verschwendung" weil sich die Ärmsten davon ernähren müßen ? #d
  gibt bei denen wohl eh nicht viel anderes als Fischfond .
  weiß wohl wie es gemeint ist - hört sich aber krass an ...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Hab es leider nicht gesehen ...

Nun ja wie heißt es so schön

"Mann der Arbeit aufgewacht&erkenne deine Macht....wenn dein Starker Arm es will stehen alle Rä...............!"

Ist mehr als ein 
*Gesellschaftspolitisches Thema *
die ganze Sache

ob dies jedoch ins AB gehört ?

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Moin!
Wenn wir diese Fische nicht essen, bleibts für die Einheimischen!
Bei uns auf dem Markt bietet ein Fischhändler auch sowas an.
Ich wolte den auch schon mal fragen, ober sich nicht schähmt!


----------



## kanalbulle (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wolte den auch schon mal fragen, ober sich nicht schähmt!


Arno, der Mann will auch nur überleben und kann sicherlich nicht direkt dafür.
Es gibt dafür nur ein schlechtes Wort und das heißt *POLITIK* ! :v 
Woanders sind es die in Kinderarbeit handgeknüpften Teppiche.


			
				Lupus schrieb:
			
		

> Leider leben wir alle von der Armut Anderer!


Genau so ist das - leider !


----------



## janxgeist (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Das klingt wie ein guter Leitsatz für die Globale Entwicklung. 

Für Hungerlöhne soll produziert werden und dann für teures Geld verkauft werden. Das könnte einem sogar das vielgeschmähte Milchmädchen ausrechnen, daß das auf die Dauer nicht gut geht!

Damit es keinen Krawall gibt werden beide Seiten ruhiggestellt. Die Reichen haben Brot und Spiele - äh sorry: Breitbild-TV und Victoriabarschfilet und die Armen haben weder Bildung noch Material einen Aufstand zu organisieren. Und so geht unser schöner blauer Panet vor die Hunde. 

was man dagegen tun könnte? hier ist mal ein Link:
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/18/18642/1.html

mfG

Janxgeist


----------



## Forellenudo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

@Hechthunter


> ob dies jedoch ins AB gehört ?


 hier sind manchmal ganz andere sachen drine die hier wirklich nichts zu suchen haben :r


----------



## Chris7 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Also, ich denke auch, daß man das hier bringen kann.

Aber seht es doch auch mal von der Seite: Wollen wir nicht alle mehr Abwechslung in unserem Leben und auch auf unserem Speiseplan? Ist es mit den Schwertfischen nicht ähnlich, wenn nicht sogar genau so? Oder der angesprochen Kinderarbeit? Oder dem Diamantenabbau in Afrika? Oder... Aus dem Streben nach Gewinn (ich drücke es jetzt mal bewußt so aus) entwickeln sich doch immer mehr solche Beispiele. 

Und wir alle freuen uns, wenn wir was Gutes günstig bekommen... 

Die Frage nach dem "Ausweg" führt zu einer endlosen Diskussion. Es ist leider so. 

Und es ist des Menschen Umsetzung eines Naturgesetzes: Der Stärkere frißt den Schwächeren. LEIDER!


----------



## Palerado (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Das Problem ist doch dass jetzt alle aufschreien und sagen dass man das ändern muss, aber sobald es an den eigenen Geldbeutel geht sind diese Ideale schnell vergessen.

Natürlich verdienen die Händler dickes Geld, aber wo ist das nicht so?
Man kann es auch so sehen. Wenigstens bekommen die neben dem Hungerlohn auch noch ein wenig zu essen, denn da sieht es in anderen Gebieten noch weitaus schlimmer aus.


----------



## Sockeye (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Dieser Nilbarsch wurde im Rahmen eines Entwicklingshilfe Programmes der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, eingesetzt.

Ich habe damals, zur Zeit der Durchführung dieser Entwicklungshilfe, als Sohn eines Entwicklungshelfers, dort gelebt und die kontroverse Diskussion über dieses Programm miterlebt.

Die dortigen Bewohner lebten an der Hungergrenze von Fiehzucht, Ackerbau und Fischfang. Bei größeren Dürren gab es regelmäßig Hungersnöte.

Durch Ansiedlung dieses "Exportartikels" wurde ein zaghafte Industrialisierung angestossen, die sich nun in der Etablierung von Zuliefer- Transport- Verarbeitungs- und Beschaffungsbetrieben zeigt.

Die Arbeiter verdienen zwar "nur" 2 Euro, müssen aber nicht mehr hungern. Desweiteren versorgt dieses Gebiet nun mehr als doppelt so viele Menschen mit Arbeit und Essen als vorher.

Und für die, die sich jetzt über die Zustände aufregen, sollten sich bewusst sein, dass

- es den dortigen Menschen jetzt immer noch nicht wirklich gut geht, aber besser als vorher.
- es millionen von Menschen gibt, die froh wären unter solchen Bedingungen zu leben
- ein Boykott des Viktoriabarsches nur die Armen treffen würde
...
und dass sie mit dem Kauf einer neuen Angelrolle mehr als ein Jahresgehalt eines dortigen Fischers ausgeben.

Wäre es nicht gerade zur Weihnachtszeit angebracht sich darüber Gedanken zu machen ob eine Investition in eine Spende für die Hungernden dieser Welt nicht sinnvoller ist als eine neue Angelrolle?


----------



## kanalbulle (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Die Arbeiter verdienen zwar "nur" 2 Euro, müssen aber nicht mehr hungern.


Die sind ja richtig gut dran !
Ich kenne welche die bekommen nur 1 Euro und leben in Deutschland ! :v


----------



## Palerado (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Lasst uns bitte nicht wieder in die deutsche Sozialpolitik abdriften.
Da gibt es zu viele, und manchmal halt auch sehr emotionale, Meinungen.

Hat denn mal jemand die Menschen die dort wohnen gefragt wie es denen geht?
Warum sollen wir es uns eigentlich anmassen darüber zu urteilen?


----------



## Dorschrobby (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

kanalbulle, ich kenn keinen der in Deutschland mit einen Euro am Tag leben muß.

Seit ihr immer so kritisch ?
Einfaches Beispiel, was für einen Kaffee trinkt ihr ?
Habt ihr euch auch mal gefragt wie der Arbeiter in Kolumbien lebt ?, und ob der sich seinen Kaffee leisten kann ?

Gibt noch hunderte anderer Beispiele, ob Tee, Soja, und........

Und wenn man auf die "Umweltsünde" anspricht, sollte man erst mal vor der eigenen Haustür (Germany) kehren, bevor man den "dummen" Afrikanern etwas vorhält.

Ciao
Robert


----------



## kanalbulle (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				Dorschrobby schrieb:
			
		

> kanalbulle, ich kenn keinen der in Deutschland mit einen Euro am Tag leben muß.


wo habe ich von einem Euro pro Tag geschrieben oder Sockeye von 2 Euro pro Tag ??? Ich denke hierbei an einen Euro pro Stunde - und schon das ist unter aller Sau !


----------



## Palerado (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Falls Du auf die 1€ Jobs anspielst, so ist das ja nun nicht alles was sie bekommen.
Und ansonsten kenne ich auch keine Jobs bei denen man nur 1€ pro Stunde verdient.

Fakt ist doch eins: Wenn überall auf der Welt die Leute soviel bekommen würden wie wir bekommen, dann könnten wir uns unseren Wohlstand sonst wohin stecken.
Das wollen wohl die Wenigtens (mich eingeschlossen).


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Ich stimme dorschrobby zu, man muß das schon differenziert betrachten. Es gibt in der Welt viel Ungerechtigkeit; die werden wir aber kaum im Board lösen. Indessen war es richtig von Udo, diese Thematik hier einzustellen, schließlich ging es um Fische. Und der Beitrag von Sockeye war doch sehr aufschlußreich.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				Dorschrobby schrieb:
			
		

> kanalbulle, ich kenn keinen der in Deutschland mit einen Euro am Tag leben muß.
> 
> Seit ihr immer so kritisch ?
> Einfaches Beispiel, was für einen Kaffee trinkt ihr ?
> ...


Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass sich da Weltkonzerne zwischen schalten, die den Einheimischen einen Hungerlohn zahlen und uns hier fürs Edelprodukt teures Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. 

Um das zu verhindern gibt es den Fair Trade - der besagt, dass die Einheimischen auch einen angemessenen Lohn für das Produkt bekommen - einen Lohn, der auch den Wiederverkaufspreis halbwegs widerspiegelt. Es liegt nicht selten beim hiesigen Verbraucher selber, der dann lieber chiquita Banana aus der Ausbeuter AG kauft, statt Bananen, die über Einheimische Ketten vertrieben werden. Es gibt m.W. dafür sogar ein Siegel auf den Waren.


----------



## Palerado (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Ich habe von sowas bei Kaffee gehört.
Da haben wir aber noch ein Problem. Kaum ein Verbraucher weiß dass es diese Siegel gibt und kann demnach auch nicht danach handeln.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Tja, da sollten sich die Leute die hier in Deutschland wie die wilden nach C&R schrein mal Gedanken machen ob es nicht vielleicht doch sinnvoll ist heimischen Fisch zu essen anstatt sich Fisch im Laden zu kaufen und den selbst gefangenen wieder zurück zu setzen ...

 Hier in Deutschland werden die entnommenen Fische wieder nachbesetzt, was in Tansania ja wohl kaum der Fall ist. Somit helfen wir Deutschen mit Fischarten in anderen Ländern aus zu rotten, schreien aber trotz regelmäßigen Besatzmaßnahmen im eigenen Land gleichzeitig danach das ja kein Fisch mehr aus eigenen Beständen entnommen werden soll. Irgendwie passt das doch alles nicht zusammen. #d


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Ich finds ok so wie die das machen.
Die Filets selber essen und die Gräten exportieren ist glaube ich das schlechtere Geschäftsmodell. Also denk ich das passt schon so!

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Chris7 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Hi Sockeye,

Deine Informationen finde ich klasse! Von diesem deutschen Projekt hatte ich noch nie gehört. 

ABER ... der Spendenaufruf ging, meiner Meinung nach, dann doch in die falsche Richtung...


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da sollten sich die Leute die hier in Deutschland wie die wilden nach C&R schrein mal Gedanken machen ob es nicht vielleicht doch sinnvoll ist heimischen Fisch zu essen anstatt sich Fisch im Laden zu kaufen und den selbst gefangenen wieder zurück zu setzen ...
> 
> Hier in Deutschland werden die entnommenen Fische wieder nachbesetzt, was in Tansania ja wohl kaum der Fall ist. Somit helfen wir Deutschen mit Fischarten in anderen Ländern aus zu rotten, schreien aber trotz regelmäßigen Besatzmaßnahmen im eigenen Land gleichzeitig danach das ja kein Fisch mehr aus eigenen Beständen entnommen werden soll. Irgendwie passt das doch alles nicht zusammen. #d


Wir werden wohl kaum den Bedarf in Deutschland aus heimischem Angelerfolg decken können, denn dann könnte man gar nicht so schnell nachbesetzen, wie man kauen kann. Ich glaube, Dein Vorschlag ist für mich nicht realisierbar. |kopfkrat 

Aber wie überall, wenn es um Geld und Einnahmequellen geht, wird eine industrielle Nutzung von Tieren recht schnell perverse Formen annehmen - ich erinnere da nur an BSE, welches sich auf die Rinder übertragen hat, weil man diesen als reinem Pflanzenfresser perverserweise wegen Krankheit getötete Schafe verfüttert hat und als das nicht reichte, verfütterte man das Zeugs nach an Hühner in Zuchtfarmen und an Zuchtfische. Krank ist das einfach.

Wir würden auch das Ganze ein wenig einfacher in den Griff bekommen, wenn nicht in Asien ein riesiger Raum existierte, in dem die absurdesten Körperteile und Entwicklungsstadien diverser Tiere als Viagra oder Delikatesse angesehen wird. Da nenne ich nur Glasaal und Tigerpenis als Beispiel. 

Was hier allerdings angebracht wurde bezüglich der Einkommensentwicklung der Bevölkerungen dort, hat schon was Richtiges. Wo die Leute früher verhungerten, werden heute zumindest der eine oder zwei Euro am Tag eingenommen, allerdings hat man wohl auch da wieder mal bezüglich Zukunft gepennt. Gerade in armen Staaten sind die geringsten Chancen, überhaupt mal eine vage Möglichkeit für eine Einnahme zu erreichen, Grund für ganze Völkerwanderungen. Und da ist es leider so, dass ein Euro immer noch besser ist als kein Euro - leider. Der eine Euro macht dort den Unterschied zwischen Leben und Tod, Armut und dezentem Wohlstand, Bildung und Zukunftslosigkeit. 

Was das eigentliche Problem ist, dass ist die Ausbeutung, denn wir wollen uns nichts vormachen, der Wohlstand der westlichen Industrienationen basiert einzig und alleine auf der Ausbeutung der Recourcen der Drittweltstaaten. Die einzigen, die daraus ausbrechen wollen, sind die arabischen Staaten und die Reaktion der westlichen Industrienationen und das Resultat kennen wir. Kuba wird solange nicht bombardiert, solange dort für Centbeträge eine hübsche Lady die Havanna auf den schweissbedeckten, nackten Oberschenkeln rollt und der fette Börsenguru sie sich in den Hals schieben kann. Würde die nette Lady beim Havanna rollen einen halbwegs dem Endprodukt angemessenen Lohn bekommen, wäre das Ding hier noch weniger bezahlbar und es gäbe recht schnell Stunk. 

Afrika wird seit Jahrhunderten seiner Recourcen beraubt. Wir handeln hier an den Goldbörsen und dort verrecken die Leute an Quecksilbervergiftung. Wir geben hier mehr Geld für Tierfutter aus, als dort benötigt würde, AIDS Medikamente zur Verfügung zu stellen. 

Aus diesem System kommt man nur raus über den Fair Trade Handel. Wobei dieser eben auch eine Gefahr darstellt, wie ich oben bereits schrieb.


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

@Aali-Barba: du hast ein gutes Herz...
aber deine Argumentationskette ist etwas links/öko-propagandistisch geprägt. Ist zwar populär trotzdem nicht richtig. Das würde hier wohl zu weit führen das im Einzelnen zu diskutieren.


----------



## Louis (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema: Fisch!

Wir wäre es, wenn wir großen "Weltveränderer" mal klein anfangen würden, und ab morgen den Fisch, den wir essen wollen, als Ganzes verwerten, und nicht nur das grätenfreie Filet davon.  |kopfkrat 

Wenn ich beispielsweise das Geschehen auf den Schlachtbänken der Angelkutter so sehe, dann setzen viele dem Treiben in Afrika noch einen drauf und kippen ca. 50 % des Fisches mal eben so ins Meer weg.  :c 

Stellt Euch mal vor, wie das wäre, wir lernen alle, wie man z.B. aus nem Dorch, so leckere Dinge zubereitet wie, gebratene Fischköpfe, Wurst aus dem Magen, gefüllt mit Bauchlappenfleich und Dorschleber, Ragout aus der Schwimmblase und der Zunge, etc. Selbst aus Fischgräten wurden auf Island zusammen mit Buttermilch eine in der Konsistenz götterspeisenähnliche Speise hergestellt. 

Wir würden Freunde und Bekannt zum Fischessen einladen, würden sie restlos begeistern und einen Bedarf nach vollständig verwertetem Fisch auslösen, der vielleicht dazu führt, dass wesentlich geringere Fangquoten zur Deckung des Bedarfs ausreichend wären. Ab jetzt kann jeder für sich weiter träumen....Aber guckt mal in die Fischtheken. Wie hoch ist der Anteil Filet, vieviele ganze Fische liegen da. 

Der Begriff "Fischabfall" wird völlig neu definiert und bedeutet nicht mehr "Alles, was nicht Filet ist"

Wer Rezepttips zur Anregung braucht, dem kann ich ein Buch, was ich neulich schon in der Bücherecke vorgestellt habe, wärmstens empfehlen. 
"Kabeljau - Ein Fisch, der die Welt veränderte". Liest sich gut, regt zum nachdenken an und hat aufgrund der Rezepte - es melden sich einige sternendekorierte Köche zu Wort, u.a. auch Maitre Bocuse - auch seine praktische Seiten. 

Bevor jetzt alle denken - "wat ein Klugscheisser" - oute ich mich bei der Gelegenheit gleichzeitig als jahrelanger Filetschnippler.  |peinlich 

Dieses Buch hat mich geläutert.  

Leider wurde der Buchtip kaum beachtet. Vielleicht hätte ich ihn ja als Laichdorchthmena aufmachen sollen, Den es gibt auch Rezepte für Fischrogen.  :m 

Nix für ungut


Louis

PS: 

Irgendwie geht mir gerade ein Lied von den Ärzten durch den Kopf..."Es ist nicht Deine Schuld, das die Welt ist wie sie ist, es wär nur Deine Schuld, wenn sie so bleibt." 

Also Jungs, demnächst will ich Euch an der Schlachtbank um die Dorschköppe prügeln sehen.... |wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali-Barba: du hast ein gutes Herz...
> aber deine Argumentationskette ist etwas links/öko-propagandistisch geprägt. Ist zwar populär trotzdem nicht richtig. Das würde hier wohl zu weit führen das im Einzelnen zu diskutieren.


Komisch, dabei bin ich Stockkonservativ |supergri 

Welche Prägung die Argumentationskette trägt, ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Mir wäre wichtiger, ob sie richtig oder falsch ist. Wenn wir mal über die Welt schauen, finden wir immer wieder Staaten, die eins Kolonie der sogenannten zivilisierten Welt waren und denen geht es besonders dreckig. Sehe ich dann weiter, wer dort verreckt und wer dort gut verdient, stolper ich ebenfalls über die gleiche Klientel. Es wäre schön, wenn ich falsch liege, denn dann wüsste man, wo man ansetzen muss, um das zu ändern. 

In Afrika werden nicht wenig Gold und Diamanten gefunden. Die Westlichen Industrienationen messen ihre Wirtschaftskraft und ihre Währung an genau diesem Gold und an diesen Diamanten. Würde ich falsch liegen, wäre Afrika der Zahler der Entwicklungshilfe und wir würden sie bekommen. |kopfkrat 

Die Realität sieht jedoch so aus, dass dort die Menschen schuften und wir den Down Jones bei Golf in der Umkleidekabine sichten. 

Das hat mit einer Gesinnung wenig zu tun, denn ich bin alles, aber nicht links. |supergri


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Dann picke ich mal einen Teil raus, nur nen kleinen:


> In Afrika werden nicht wenig Gold und Diamanten gefunden. Die Westlichen Industrienationen messen ihre Wirtschaftskraft und ihre Währung an genau diesem Gold und an diesen Diamanten. Würde ich falsch liegen, wäre Afrika der Zahler der Entwicklungshilfe und wir würden sie bekommen.



Goldgestützte Währungen gab es mal. Das ist lange vorbei. Wie kommst du denn auf sowas?
Ausserdem richtet sich der Gold- und Diamantpreis einfach nach dem Markt, genau wie der Preis für unsere Autos etc. 
Sie verschenken den Plunder ja nicht. Natürlich nicht, das wäre schön dumm. Was meinst wie dreckig es denen erst ginge wenn sie diese vermarktbaren Rohstoffe nicht hätten? Was genau möchtest du sagen? Dass die "Herrscher" dieser Länder ihre Bevölkerung ausbeuten und oft sogar abschlachten? Ja traurig. Was willst dagegen tun? Das ist die Unabhängigkeit für die sie gekämpft haben. 
Mit dem Geld Industrie und Bildungsstätten aufbaun wäre der richtige Weg statt Kalaschnikows kaufen und Goldpaläste für die Diktatoren baun.
Aber wo ist die Möglichkeit das zu ändern? Marschieren die Amis mal wo ein und räumen auf wird auch geschrien. Also was nun?
Sollen wir ihnen das Zeug hinstellen? Wurde schon versucht. Das wird geplündert, zerfällt und die Kohle landet wieder bei den Palästen und Kalaschnikows.
Tut mir leid, aber das können die nur selber regeln. Mit kein Fischfilet mehr essen ändert sich gar nichts.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Die verschenken den Plunder nicht? Doch, tun sie. Ein ausländischer Investor betreibt die Mine, zahlt einen Hungerlohn, den er ihnen noch über völlig überteuerte Verbrauchsgüter wieder aus der Tasche zieht und hinterläßt am Ende ein Gebiet, in dem die Erde noch mit Schwermetallen verseucht ist. 


So ähnlich sieht das System vereinfacht aus. 

Es verdienen daran der Investor und die hiesigen Märkte. Nicht der, der den ganzen Tag mit nackten Füßen im quecksilberverseuchtem Wasser rum turnt. 

Ich bin sicher kein Öko Fanatiker oder linker Spinner. Aber gerade Afrika und Nordamerika wurde doch jahrhunderte lang regelrecht ausgeblutet und zwar von der sog. zivilisierten Welt. 

Aber das wird für das Forum hier doch langsam zu politisch, da hast Du Recht.


----------



## Palerado (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Auch mal ganz einfach gesagt:

- Der Wirtschaftsboss zahlt den Arbeitern das 5-fache an Gehalt
- Die Ware wird teurer
- Keiner kauft es mehr
- Der Boss macht den Laden dicht
- Die Leute haben keine Arbeit mehr

Meint Ihr die danken uns dann?


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

@Aali-Barba:
Ja so sieht es aus. Das ist richtig.

Das mit dem jahrhundertelang ausgeblutet seh ich allerdings etwas anders. In der Kolonialzeit ging es den Leuten da eindeutig besser.
Da gabs Arbeit, Schulen, Aufbau der Infrastruktur, Verbesserung der medizinischen Versorgung etc.  Kuck dir einfach mal an wie sich die Lebenserwartung im Schnitt geändert hat in der Kolonialzeit.
Es gab keine Demokratie, keine Gleichberechtigung, keine Freiheit. Das war schlecht. 
Die völlige Unabhängigkeit war aber noch schlechter. Freiheit und Demokratie gibt es immer noch nicht und die positiven Aspekte sind auch weg. Jetzt wird ausgebeutet, ja. Aber nicht von den Investoren. Die nutzen nur die Möglichkeiten die ihnen die "Regierung" dieser Länder gibt. Bei uns sahs doch nicht anders aus früher. 
Erst als die Macht ans Volk überging und verantwortliche Regierungssysteme eingeführt wurden (naja so sagt man...) wurde es für Jedermann besser. Das ist die Grundvoraussetzung. Vorher geht gar nichts.
Den Investoren kann man mangelnde Ethik vorwerfen, sicher. Es ist ne Sauerei, klar. Aber die Ursachen sind es nicht. Nur die Auswüchse.
Und den Fisch nicht essen ist immer noch keine Lösung. Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mal ganz einfach gesagt:
> 
> - Der Wirtschaftsboss zahlt den Arbeitern das 5-fache an Gehalt
> - Die Ware wird teurer
> ...


Ich glaube kaum, dass sie es werden - wobei man doch nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren sollte, dass das 5-fache Gehalt der Bohnenpflücker den Kaffee wenn´s hoch kommt, hier gerade mal 20 Cent teurer machen würde. 

Genau diese Spanne ist es ja, von der ich rede. Es wird vor Ort ein Produkt gewonnen, welches irgendwo anders für sehr viel Geld verkauft wird. Die Löhne, zu denen das Produkt gewonnen oder erzeugt wird, spiegeln nicht einmal halbwegs den realen Marktwert des Produktes wider. Und genau das führt dann zu einem Wohlstandsgefälle, wie wir es auf der Welt haben. 

Nehmen wir doch mal das Beispiel der Turnschuhe, welches wir bereits hier lesen konnten. 

N*** Turschuhe kosten hier ein Schweinegeld und werden irgendwo anders von Kinderhänden geschustert. Aber zu welchen Bedingungen? Natürlich nehmen die dortigen Menschen die Chance wahr, überhaupt etwas zu verdienen - egal zu welchem Lohn, der ist immer noch besser als garnix zu haben. Der Lohnanteil an einem Schuh beträgt vielleicht 1 Euro, wenn´s hoch kommt. Nehme ich dann Beispiel, dann hab ich immer noch einen Schuh, der hier für 98 Kopeken verkauft wird und bei 5-fachem Lohn würde der dann eben 103 kosten. Soviel zu den Verhältnismäßigkeiten.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali-Barba:
> Ja so sieht es aus. Das ist richtig.
> 
> Das mit dem jahrhundertelang ausgeblutet seh ich allerdings etwas anders. In der Kolonialzeit ging es den Leuten da eindeutig besser.
> ...


Das kann ich so unterschreiben!#g


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

Womit wir wieder bei der Regierung dieser Länder sind ...
solange es möglich ist Kinder für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten zu lassen wird es gemacht. 
Selbst wenn du freiwillig 5 Euro mehr bezahlst sieht das Kind nichts davon. Das wird alles in die entsprechenden Kanäle abgezweigt.

Für uns selbst ist das übrigens auch schlecht, weil unsere Arbeitsplätze kaputtgehen. Vernünftige Regierungen weltweit wäre die einzige Lösung des Problems.
Zwangsdemokratisierung sozusagen


----------



## Sockeye (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sockeye,
> 
> Deine Informationen finde ich klasse! Von diesem deutschen Projekt hatte ich noch nie gehört.



Hi Chris,

das war damals, anfang der 70er Jahre. Teilweise finanziert von der Weltbank und durchgeführt von der GaWi (oder schon GTZ?...weiss nicht mehr genau).

Der Hauptkritikpunk war, dass der räuberische Nilbarsch in den Viktoriasee eingesetzt wurde. Dieser hat sich aber von den kleineren Fischen ernährt. Was wiederum bedeutete, dass das Ergebnis (Menge der Biomasse) kleiner war als vorher, als die kleinen Fische gefangen wurden.

Das war natürlich Anfangs ein Rückschlag des Projektes, da der Weltmarkt den Viktoriabarsch nicht kannte und der Fisch hauptsächlich als Nahrungsquelle für die Einheimischen diente und diese dadurch weniger zu essen hatten.

Erst als die Nachfrage aus dem Westen stieg, bekam das Projekt eine positive Bilanz, da von diesen plakativen 2€, die in die Landeswährung (Shilling) umgerechnet, für tansanischen Standard, kein soo schlechtes Einkommen darstellen, mehr Nahrung gekauft werden kann, als wenn die Filets verteilt würden.



> ABER ... der Spendenaufruf ging, meiner Meinung nach, dann doch in die falsche Richtung...



Nix da. So ein Spendenaufruf  geht nie in die falsche Richtung!


----------



## Forellenudo (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

oh man oh man,wenn ich das geahnt hätte was ich damit für Diskusionen auslöse? |kopfkrat wollte eigendlich nur zum ausdruck bringen das mich der Bericht ein wenig schockiert hat,eins wurde in dem Bericht auch noch erwähnt,das diese Barsche alle anderen Fische schon gefressen haben und sich jetzt selbst gegeneinander auffressen,so da auch dieser bestand bald zuneige geht.


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*

ist doch schön wenn wir was zu diskutieren haben 
Es hat ja keiner gestritten oder so.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> oh man oh man,wenn ich das geahnt hätte was ich damit für Diskusionen auslöse? |kopfkrat wollte eigendlich nur zum ausdruck bringen das mich der Bericht ein wenig schockiert hat,eins wurde in dem Bericht auch noch erwähnt,das diese Barsche alle anderen Fische schon gefressen haben und sich jetzt selbst gegeneinander auffressen,so da auch dieser bestand bald zuneige geht.


Solange es sachlich bleibt, kann man über alles reden, Udo  

Bisher war es doch sachlich - wenn auch kontrovers. :m 

Meine Mutter lädt auch ab und an zum Victoriabarschessen ein. Wenn ich dann so höre, was das Zeugs hier auf dem Markt kostet, schlägt es mir die Kinnlade runter - dafür bekommste feinstes Steak. Und wenn man dann hört, unter welchen Bedingungen das Produziert wird, ist das nicht falsch, sondern es stärkt das Bewußtsein als Verbraucher. Es geschieht ja nicht, um jemanden daran den Appetit zu verderben, sondern um sich bewußter zu verhalten und wenn genug Kunden einen Bedarf nach fair erzeugten Produkten wecken, dann kan das für die Menschen dort nur gut sein. 

Die Begleiterscheinungen, die Du erwähnst, sind so ziemlich normal überall dort, wo der Mensch beginnt, Tiere zum Nahrungszweck industriell zu nutzen. Da treibt die Gewinnmaximierung die perversesten Früchte, wie uns die Vergangenheit gelehrt hat. Da werden Wiederkäuer zu Kannibalen, Hühner fressen Schafe und was weiss ich nicht alles. Auch da ist ein Verbraucher durch sein Kaufverhalten durchaus in der Lage, die Welt zum besseren zu gestalten, ohne dabei gleich Öko Aktivist sein zu müssen.


----------



## Sockeye (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Die Gäten für die Einwohner,und Filets für die Europäer*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> ...,eins wurde in dem Bericht auch noch erwähnt,das diese Barsche alle anderen Fische schon gefressen haben und sich jetzt selbst gegeneinander auffressen,so da auch dieser bestand bald zuneige geht.



Da hilft nur eins. Den Ertrag pro Kilo Fisch weiter erhöhen. Durch Angeltourismus.

Nach der Safari durch die Serengeti noch 2-3 Tage Riesenbarsche angeln am Viktoriasee, bevor es nach Mombassa an den Strand geht. Die gefangenen Fische gehen dann erst in den Export. Das sind dann 50€/Kilo Fisch Umsatz für die Gegend...


----------

